# Toro 524 model # 38040 SN 0001056 Drive axle play ?



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

So in preparation for the predator 212 swap: cleaning, lubing, inspecting, etc. While battling to remove stuck linch pins and wheels I noticed that the wheel drive shaft has about 3/8" play side to side. I also noticed upper drive shaft bolts not completely seated to base. Everything else seems to be in good order under the hood LOL. Prior to blowin the Tecumseh up drive control / function seemed to be ok. Are these observations a problem or just the way they are supposed to be ? Thanks for the replies


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have the brass bushings there for wheel bearings, might want to replace them if egg shaped ... You also might want to use washer/spacer to take up the left/right axle slap.

Good time to lube up the chains, slid shafts, pivot points, etc ..... and put some Never-Seize on those axles before putting the wheels back on.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

spridget said:


> While battling to remove stuck linch pins and wheels I noticed that the wheel drive shaft has about 3/8" play side to side.


I believe the axle shaft has two holes for the wheel lynch pins. It looks like you have the lynch pin in the outside hole. Put the pin through the inside hole and the excess play should go away. If you haven't done it already, put grease on the axle shaft to keep the wheels from rust welding to the shaft.



spridget said:


> I also noticed upper drive shaft bolts not completely seated to base.


This is normal.


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Well kiss my grits LOL THANK YOU TOROMIKE Stupid me never even thought about moving the pins. Machine came to me using outer hole. Yes cleaned inside wheel hubs, cp air wire brushed shafts greased. They were stuck as well as pins, and inner pin holes were full of rust, drilled em out. THANKS AGAIN.........WOO HOO !!!!!! Went down in the workshop, moved the pins, no more play.......THANKS AGAIN TOROMIKE


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Good to hear you got it sorted out. You have an nice clean machine, I'm sure you will be happy with the 212 Predator installed. I have the same model machine with a 212 Predator and an impeller mod, it works great.


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

toromike said:


> Good to hear you got it sorted out. You have an nice clean machine, I'm sure you will be happy with the 212 Predator installed. I have the same model machine with a 212 Predator and an impeller mod, it works great.


THANX AGAIN SIR.............Just came home with some TSC baler belt, I kid you not, will be configin the impeller mod. Still waiting for my crankshaft 3/4 - 1 " adaptor. Have everything else, lubed, greased, and ready to go.


----------

